# Multi Grow...



## Irish (Jan 14, 2012)

my flower room is reloaded now, and second round flowering is underway for this grow season. theres many strains in here from seed plants that have been sexed already, and clones from previous grow of amnesia haze x purple wreck/blue moonshine, chem d x pw/bm, pw/bm f2's, sour d moonshine, and a sour d moonshine x pure afghan (blue pheno)...

some of the seed plants are hybrids friends made are; three hybrids of tga's black dahlias, shlt x apollo f2's, BMW which is bodhi's big sur holy bud x burmese kush, purple peach x pure afghan, and more i prolly forget right now...

theres plants spaced out three weeks apart in flower room now, and my veg room is loaded for a third and final season run of bodhi yo mama hybrids from seed, black lemon haze(BLH), lemon larry x bluetooth, and more soon...

to kick off round two i'll start with three phenos of black dahlia named for reference, #2, #5, #8...

enjoy the show...


----------



## Irish (Jan 14, 2012)

the more recent that showed sex two days ago are the shlt x apollo(sxa) f2's...i grew the f1's in my first gj this season and it was a six foot sat leaning shlt pheno...out of a 12 pack i had seven males, four females, and four yet to show...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking great Irish I'm going to have to go hunting, I want another of the blue moonshine crosses


----------



## Irish (Jan 14, 2012)

BMW...(bodhi big sur holy bud x burmese kush) 

these are real slow to show. i am a patient man...


----------



## Irish (Jan 14, 2012)

were working on a blue pheno for the dirty dozen now oz...can't rush great things brother...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 14, 2012)

I know I just figured out I'll be doing a Vday with the DD Crew


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2012)

pink mamas are for valentines grow oz...i have the f2's, black mamas, bubba mamas, pink mamas, and blh all vegging, and will start more with the crew on valentines to end out my grow season...

the blue pheno will be worth the wait brother. it's in my first gj here. drool worthy... 

these showed sex last night and are purple peach(f) x pure afghan(m)...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't know what was coming just knew they are coming and I decided to get on the band wagon before my house building starts. Figure they will be big OD plants


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2012)

clones from previous run with this one...i'll show the cured buds later that i'm now smoking on... i'm hoping i can improve on this grow over first run from seed...


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2012)

this one is the mom(clone) of my blue pheno i pulled from a pollenation with a friends pure afghan male...both phenos are very nice...


----------



## ray jay (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice Irish. I like the look of that SDM.


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2012)

ray, thats our mom pheno that gave us this blue pheno thanks in part to you.

you have a great eye man.  

:48:


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2012)

another of my favorite smokes...showed respectively on the 12th, and 14th...looking to make a hybrid with these this run...these were from the last two seeds i have had of these for years now...(s1's)...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 15, 2012)

So many strains so many plants. . . .  Great job keeping it all together Irish


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 15, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing ... just would add ... So little time


----------



## Irish (Jan 15, 2012)

clones from previous run...


----------



## Irish (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

very lush and beautiful irish...great job so far....keep it up!!


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 21, 2012)

those are beautiful plants irish,  the purples leaves around those buds are just amazing....  I think that is one of the reasons I really love to grow mj the colors coming in during flowering.... dont get any better ern that...


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy wow Irish, can u tutor me in my wrongs lol


----------



## Irish (Jan 21, 2012)

hey bubba, it ain't rocket science man. if you can grow tomatos you can grow mj...i'll look for your grow...

pic of flower room with seed plants, and clone plants at different stages...


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks fr stopping in on my gi. I love your setuP!  How much the flower room cost to run, if you dont mind me askin


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 22, 2012)

Post number 12 is a cracker Irish.
T4


----------



## Irish (Jan 23, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Thanks fr stopping in on my gi. I love your setuP!  How much the flower room cost to run, if you dont mind me askin


 
never really payed attention. i'd guess about 75 a pound, but thats just a rough guess...alot of things come into play to consider, and i grow with the K.I.S.S. plan...i'm harvesting roughly 2-2.5 pounds a grow now since i upgraded my lights to a thousand watts...many factors come into play, but the main one is experience...


----------



## Irish (Jan 23, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Post number 12 is a cracker Irish.
> T4


 
that is sour d moonshine crossed to pure afghan...it is a blue pheno that is the freshest blueberry flavor i've found to date...i dont know if i want to smoke it or eat it... thanks t4...we are working with that pheno now to make seed...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 23, 2012)

That room is packed Irish great work.


----------



## Irish (Jan 25, 2012)

two phenos. sdm mom #1, and blue pheno #2...about 3 weeks...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks dank Irish. Nice work as always.  I'm going to make the switch to organics all my new clones are going into dirt .  I hope I can have results anything like you.


----------



## Irish (Jan 25, 2012)

mojo for the babies lj. if you learn several styles of growing, it keeps it interesting and fun. good luck on your new journey... 

this is one of the clones i ran of this my last grow. the other one is a couple weeks behind this one. whats the high like you ask?...''how high you wanna get''?:hubba:


----------



## Irish (Jan 26, 2012)

two phenos of this girl also. the other one has no color at all at same age...


----------



## Irish (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Jan 26, 2012)

#2 and #5 phenos...i have a #5 pheno male i am using of this to pollenate some things...he is very stinky. i thought i stepped in dog poo for a week before i realized where it came from...it has since turned to a skunky/coffee scent. thankfully...


----------



## Irish (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Jan 26, 2012)

my favorite smoke...(but it has competition now with a pheno of pw/bm f2)...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

That Black Dahlia is beautiful   she got nice looking buds and really pretty leaves.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice ... Awesome lineup.


----------



## GROBOT (Feb 1, 2012)

just finished a couple week cure, gonna take a walk though the woods with winston,a dog, and burn a fatty, first taste,  sure smells good,,,,, SKAG !!! I'll be back with a report!!!


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2012)

how you doing skag? good to hear from you. you picked a good smoke for a hike for sure...is that a cur? 

this one is a slow girl, and thats ok because we got nothing but time...


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2012)

(Black Betty). bam-a-lam...


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2012)

#2...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice buds Irish :aok:


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2012)

#5...


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks duck...


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Irish (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks nc. your pw/bm grow is looking very good. 

this is our blue pheno we are working with. very blue, very sour, and dank.


----------



## Irish (Feb 4, 2012)

this one is the sdm mom pheno of sdm x pa.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy wow Irish, that looks incredible.. Where can I get the Apollo seeds. Tried some the other day, I like the taste. Its addicting. Kinda diesely


----------



## kaotik (Feb 5, 2012)

my apollo was from TGA; subs apollo 13 bx.  (i agree; love it, weird funk taste and great sat high )
i got it from a site he no longer vends at though, so i don't know where to recommend looking now. (their site  (TGAgenetics) has vendor suggestions if you want, but i can't recommend any as i've never bought from any of them personally)



..and that's more what i was hoping you'd get there m8.. less hair more frost this time it looks like 
everything's looking great man


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like you are about ready to get real high, Irish. Just looking at your buds is making me high 

excellent grow!!!

peace


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW!!! Just scrolling through, picture after picture has my mouth watering. Looks fantastic Irish!


----------



## Irish (Feb 6, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Holy wow Irish, that looks incredible.. Where can I get the Apollo seeds. Tried some the other day, I like the taste. Its addicting. Kinda diesely


 
my bro kaotik made this hybrid with another brothers sh;t pheno that we've been growing around four years now. that pheno reminds me of old school sweet island skunk.(i love it) he crossed that with his tga apollo13 bx, and i've grown the f1's, and now the f2's...the f1 was about six feet tall inside. i was prepared for the f2's to get a lil unruly also, and i topped them, and they stayed low for this show...(i even went out and purchased a product to contain them called Hammer, that stops vert growth in its tracks, but did not have to use that this time...

heres a few pics of each. the F1 was finished on this past xmas day, and the F2's are running now, and are about 4-4.5 weeks in...  ...


----------



## Irish (Feb 8, 2012)

four weeks flower... 

(these are clones from previous grow)...


----------



## Irish (Feb 8, 2012)

#5  

this one just started to show color a few days ago...


----------



## Irish (Feb 9, 2012)

black betty...


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Feb 9, 2012)

Those are some nice mcnuggets there!


----------



## Irish (Feb 9, 2012)

clone at 4.5 weeks flower...smoking some of this tonight...sour grapey tasting. very good buzz...i have several clones of these running atm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 9, 2012)

Garden looks amazing *Irish*....Your Apollos f2  that one that looks like twins...is it  or did ya top it?....I have a SAf2  twin  I think mine are in week 5..and looks simular to yours...mojo for a great finish brother

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 9, 2012)

Black Betty is wonderfull. Congrats :aok:


----------



## Irish (Feb 9, 2012)

*4u*, i topped the f2's...i had twins from these s/af2's also that i separated, and were both males...i have about six-seven f2's running...

this is a pic of the two bd8 phenos i have...very different...


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

(clone from previous grow)...four weeks...


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

3.5 weeks...


----------



## Irish (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Feb 12, 2012)

two phenos of bennys bd5...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking like some major dank Irish


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking great Irish.  I love the purple on the BD.  Lots of frost dank you have going!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 12, 2012)

:aok:  Everything looks so Dank!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good. You like those single big top colas huh. No training for Irish.


----------



## Irish (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks. 

nc, i can search thru more stuff that way...


----------



## Irish (Feb 13, 2012)

bd2...


----------



## Irish (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Incredible Irish!

You always got the dank.


----------



## Irish (Feb 14, 2012)

harvested another one from clone last night at 71 days...(needed space). next clone standing at about five weeks will be taken to death)...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2012)

I am impressed with the way your foliage looks. The bud is beautiful too, but I don't have that combination very often.


----------



## Irish (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks rose. the roots are impressive too... 

black dahlia #5(benny)...two phenos...five week-ish...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

Sweet bud Irish


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 15, 2012)

Dank after dank after dank -- MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM -- how do you decide what to smoke? One day I'll be as stoned as you Irish, lol

real nice bro

Peace


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

i just smoke it all hemperfi... 

kaotiks shlt x apollo f2's...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats some nice buddage ya have there Irish.
T4


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking steller bro, couple of questions on the *sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan...  How long does she go and any info on the genetics (pure afghan) used? Black betty is a beast nice job!*
*Keep it Rollin,*
*B.P.*


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

black dahlia2...(benny)...


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

Bong Puller said:
			
		

> Looking steller bro, couple of questions on the *sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan...  How long does she go and any info on the genetics (pure afghan) used? Black betty is a beast nice job!*
> *Keep it Rollin,*
> *B.P.*


 
thank you. ecsd x blue moonshine x pure afghan...the pa is from the tude i believe my bro said. the pa male was rayjays, that was used on my sdm. we are working on this now. so far have found two distinct phenos. one is the sdm mom pheno, and the other is a blue 50/50 pheno that is super toasty, and has awesome blueberry flavor...

unfortunately black betty threw nanners, (two phenos), and was chopped today at 43 and 46 days... 

peace...


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

black dahlia5...


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

black dahlia5, second pheno...


----------



## Irish (Feb 16, 2012)

BD8(black betty)...this one popped nanners at day 40 and was chopped today...

and my veg setting up for third and final run for indoor season at around five weeks, and almost ready for the flower room...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 16, 2012)

Nowt like keeping it small scale Irish
That pink thing looks horrendous btw.
Lol
T4


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 16, 2012)

Drooooooollinnnggg looking at the Black Dhalia pics! Looking fantastic bro!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 17, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> BD8(black betty)...this one popped nanners at day 40 and was chopped today...
> 
> and my veg setting up for third and final run for indoor season at around five weeks, and almost ready for the flower room...


 
i had that same bowl before... broke liek 3 days after getting.

wish i had those purple buds though.. great work.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 17, 2012)

There is some awesome color on thos buds irish :aok:


----------



## Irish (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Feb 18, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Nowt like keeping it small scale Irish
> That pink thing looks horrendous btw.
> Lol
> T4


 
once i spotted a nanner, i separated it a couple days, and it threw alot more so i killed it, chopped it up, semi dried it on my t5 in paper bags, and froze it for hash. it still had several weeks to go, but i could not keep it around because of ongoing projects...i had two phenos of that one, which both hermed...

this was her just before going in the freezer. you can see quite a few nanners in this pic...shame...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

bummer on the nanners


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2012)

Irish--just superb looking plants---the frostiness and the color are just outstanding.


----------



## Irish (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks duck, thg.  

pics of the flower room at different stages...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats a real bummer Id hate to chuck buds that were that pretty.


----------



## Irish (Feb 20, 2012)

bennys black dahlia5... 

may be more color in these seeds to find, as was in the bd8... the cola looks like a chocolate bar at first glance, but on closer inspection, it has some color on the trichs showing purps...(reminds me of a dark kush i grew once)...


----------



## Irish (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Feb 26, 2012)

bennys black dahlia #5's, two phenos, harvested last night...


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 26, 2012)

those are just wicked impressive buds, not much trim on those wiffle bats, always enjoy your bud porn... thanks


----------



## Irish (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Feb 27, 2012)

Bd2...


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 27, 2012)

My mouth needs sewn back on now! Thanks.

Very nice Irish!!!
That sxf is super frosty! How long she have?


----------



## Irish (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks bubba. about another week to go on six sh1t x apollo13bx...kaotik did a great job making this...we grew the f1's also this year...

this is black dahlia#2 pheno, and that wraps up my last bd girl...she was harvested last night...


----------



## Irish (Mar 1, 2012)

this hermed on me the first time i ran it at seven weeks, and the smoke was still really good, so i popped some more seeds, and i pollenated two with bennys #5 black dahlia male for personal smoke...

they are at seven weeks flower again, and so far no nanners... 

believe me, i would not normally chuck pollen at a herm, and this is a first, but if you smoked it, you prolly would too because it is just that darn good. also i just finished up testing three phenos of the black dahlia, and this one male just popped out as one you would not pass on if you had the time, and it had all the qualities i look for, so i hope i get lucky with the cross, and i'm sure you will be seeing it in the future...peace...


----------



## Irish (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Irish (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking sweet Irish,  bummer on the hermie


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 1, 2012)

As always the ususal DANK awesome Irish.


----------



## Irish (Mar 5, 2012)

this grow is winding down fast. theres a few more sh1t/apollo's to chop, the bmw(big sur cross), and my sdm/pa i'm working on, will post best bud shots later in my thread in bud porn...

thanks for following along my fellow tokers/growers...it's been a great indoor season i think...(minus a few herms)...peace and good pot...


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2012)

took this one down last night leaving just the big sur/burmese standing...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for doing your GJ.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm still in awwe!! Them buds/plants look top shelf!

Congrats on the good smoke!, Can't wait to see how the new cross turns out


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2012)

Good looking plants Irish and nice variety!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice buddy...Have you smoked any that moonshine yet?


:ciao:*Bombbud*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice buds Irish, now waiting on the smoke report


----------



## k0rps (Mar 23, 2012)

Great looking flowers, Irish!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Insane Irish! Awesome!


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 23, 2012)

EFFIN BEAUTIFUL AS ALWAYS IRISH.......if i had your hands, i'd cut mine off..lol..keep up the great work bro and enjoy...


----------



## dekgib (Apr 20, 2012)

What the heck is hippie glue ... so you know you are the **** in my books awesome grow.
and thanks for sharing the pix i druel everytime i see them


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful grow dude! They all just look super great.


----------



## Irish (Apr 21, 2012)

haha dek, feel the same bout your grows. always awesome. the hippy glue was a nick we call the sh1t x apollo13bx f2's that kaotik chucked togeather from the dirty dozen grows last year. most of the phenos were sh1t dom with apollo growth, then i found this gem that is apollo13 dom, sh1t growth, and is a desirable trait kaotik was hoping to find in this cross...all the props to him for his vision to follow thru with this great smoke. and of course for gifting it to irish to showcase his skills.(don't let him fool you, as he will say it was really nothing. lol). five years worth of looking thru phenos to find this one is well worth mentioning!  thats how long we've been growing the sh1t doms made by TCVG...it was also the sh1t pheno from tcvg that was the male involved in making hoosier daddy, that was used to make hippy glue. 

thanks again all for stopping by to see the show...i'm almost finished up on indoor grows til fall again. this last run is an open pollenation for seed with sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan, and a few of thier friends. 

peace...


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 21, 2012)

WoW im overwhelmed with the vas amount of plants that is a sick grow man you def have a green thumb Irish grean mojo for you.moonshine is awesome


----------

